# Wine Recipes!!! Now Online!!!



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello!!!


I wanted to let you know that the website: http://www.mywinerecipes.com is up and running, and you can add your mead and wine recipes!!!


It is required that you add your evaluation to your recipe, so be brutally honest.




If you've used a recipe and tweaked it, please make a note in the "methods" section of who you tweaked it from.


There is also room for you to upload your images (3 of them! plus your label) of your brew in it's past, present or future. 


You can search for recipes by ingredients, by title and by type. You can also print each recipe out individually.


This recipe collection is dependent on *YOU*! So, the more you enter into the recipe book, the more you'll receive. 


If you have any questions regarding the site, please PM me.


Take care, and enter in those recipes!!! 
again, the link: http://www.mywinerecipes.com





Thanks!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello,
Is anyone else having problems viewing this page besides me??????


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 10, 2006)

Quit crying and try again! I got into it just fine!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

I can get to the Recipe Main Page....but any icons/photos or whatever is on the page appear as boxes with a red X...then when I try to view a recipe or go to another page I get the 'dreaded' Cannot Display page.... 
I use Windows XP and MS Internet Explorer, I have PopUp blockers and Anti-Virus on the Emails...I also have some firewall settings that won't let me do a few other things OnLine.....like present a usable URL on the Forum Topics....
So...if anyone knows what firewall setting I can change to view the recipes...give me a clue...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh! I just clicked on the line and got it. I didn't try going any further.



Try holding down your cntrl key when you click on things to bypass restrictions. 


If that doesn't work you may get a bar towards the top of your page saying that pop-ups aren't allowed, but if you click on the right spot on the bar it will allow pop-ups from that page. 


Give it a try and let us know what happens.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

NOPE!!!DAMN!!!




I try to go towww.mywinerecipes.com
a couple times a day...used your suggestions and none work...must be this computer...or me...think it's the computer settings. I will continue to play with this....Thanks!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 10, 2006)

another tip: try refreshing your browser. You might have some old files in there.





It's straight-forward HTML (cgi), so it should be seen by all. GreenGrocer added his info, so I think it mightbe your settings.


There shouldn'tbe a need to press the ctrl key. 





The other thing I would do isgo into "Tools" --&gt; Internet Options


Under Temporary Internet Files, press on "Delete Files" It just clears out your "viewed" files. You also might want to try to clear out your history (which is one tier below that). 





If that doesn't work, please let me know. 


THis is what you should see.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

WOW!!! Pretty WebPage...as viewed above...
I tried all the setting you mentioned above...to no avail.Also tried all the settings on the 'Can't Display Page'. I am staying home tomorrow and will call my provider and have them hold my hand and walk me through some settings.
I haven't had trouble anywhere else on The Net...yours must be a very sophisticated page that my computer can't grasp...
I will keep working on it....




Thanks for all your time!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone else have this problem?!?!? 








I am a bit puzzled, because it's pretty straight-forward code, which makes me confused. I tried it on a couple of computers of ours at home, and they all worked. 


Please, if someone else is having problems viewing this, please let me know.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

Okay....I called my provider and they couldn't bring up the Site properly either on their computers..... He had a fellow in Minneapolis try it too, he called me and said that he couldn't bring it up either....He said something about a SOURCE-CODE...that the photos [boxes with red X's]that I can't view are being called up from another computer...he traced the computer to talanow.com and that Site was showing a 'dead-site'...[Non of this makes sense to me] He said that you can view the Site because it is on your hard drive....I am lost here.....I told him that other people have been using the Site... he didn't seem to help me much....
Soooooo....I can live with out it



But don't like not being part of it. I will keep trying to bring up the Site...as for submitting my recipes....Well I am a 



and use other peoples recipes.....Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot... I will pass it on to the hubby...











M.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried it here at home and can get all the drop down boxes to work, etc. (Oh! Now I have to dig out a recipe I've used and post it. Bert! Find me a recipe!) 


I always break a sweat when everyone else can do something and I can't. (But I learn how to do things that way) Hope we can get this going for you!



We won't give up on you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2006)

The Techie at my Provider that I talked to wasn't any help at all, nor was his Superior Techie in The Twin Cities...neither of them could bring up the Site....I told them that other people could.
I can bring up the Main Recipe Page, but it is white, the Post that Martina submitted with the pretty Burgundy color and awesome pictures is what I can't view....
Both Techies said that it is not anything to do with Java or any problems on my computer....they gave me some Sites in other countries to bring up as a test, and they worked fine....so...go figure.
Anxious to see if other members are having this problem, or just my Provider's problem...one of life's little mysteries..?



So, another glass of wine for me...and will try it again another day. No Problem!!!


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Med that is a great website,And i had no problem getting it Here in Tx on AOL






Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> another tip:  try refreshing your browser.  You might have some old files in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a pretty page...but neither my Provider, his Contact in Minneapolis, nor I can can view it....So, it must be a problem rooted to my Provider....I will get to view those recipes somehow...somewhere....Thanks


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, unfortunately,I think it's your provider.



I printed out the email with the tech stuff on it and gave it to my husband right after you wrote it. He tried it out again and again, and he couldn't figure it out. He said he would try it out at work tonight to see if another computer would do it or not. 


He has suggested the following: Either copy and paste the non-hyperlinked (non-blue or purple) text tothe address bar of your browseror directly click on the following links.


mywinerecipes.com
http://mywinerecipes.com/


if that doesn't work, try:


mywinerecipes.talanow.com
http://mywinerecipes.talanow.com/


His suggestion was to try it without any "www" in front of it, but he was doubtful that that would do the trick. As to the "talanow.com" being a dead site, yes. But www.talanow.com is not (genealogy site in german). My husband was a little surprised that they didn't try that out (but honestly? My husband is a total nerd aboutinternet stuff, so....



). Try the mywinerecipes.talanow.com without the www in front of it too.


The thing is, is that other people are seeing it.



This not only stumps me, but my husband too. I feel terrible that you can't.



My husband also said that if you could try your site at work or the library or somewhere other than home, you might be in luck. Then, if you've seen it yourself, you might be able to annoy your ISP and tell them only with _their_ service you can't see it. I hate saying stuff like that, because it seems so mean, but I really mean it. If you are firm and if you've tried it out on someone elses computer (provided taht they are using a different provider), and it worked, I'd complain to the ISP. 


All I can say is: that it's using a cgi script as a basis for HTML, has 1 or 2 small java scripts (one to confirm an email address, the second to make a pdf file from a database entry),and that it's readable and usable to others from different parts of the country.



Great, now you guys know the company's secret. Kind of like the recipe to Coca-Cola.









Trust me, this is as frustrating for me as it is for you.






*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2006)

I am able to bring up the main page, but there is not the color and graphics as show in your above post. When I try to bring up the recipes I get the ERROR CANNOT DISPLAY page. Also when I try the above talanow.com URLS I get the same page....so it has to be my provider.
Not sure when I will get to another computer, we are in the winter fishing mode now. I stayed home today to play house and rack some wine....
I have downloaded the recipe book from www.winepress.us and love looking through it. When you get everyone's recipes together and IF you post them in that format, then I will be able to view the recipes and maybe download the recipe book.
So, for now, please don't pursue it any further, it is obviously my Internet Service Provider, so will just let it be for now. 
Thanks for all your time and concern.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 11, 2006)

The problem is with the talanow site.
I pinged (sent a test packet) the following

www.mywinerecipes.com - good response back
www.mywinerecipes.talanow.com - good response back
mywinerecipes.talanow.com - same site - good response
talanow.com - good response
www.talanow.com - good response

so all the sites exist and are responding.

However....
the only site that responds to a web request is www.mywinerecipes.com. 
all the rest hang, implying one of a number of things:
1. that the apache server is down on those sites
2. it is behind a firewall and not receiving the GET requests. 
3. MOST LIKELY, the permissions on the directory containing the images 
is not set correctly. To change that, set the public_html folder to read 
and execute ( chmod 755 public_html). Set the permissions for the 
images folder the same (chmod 755 public_html/images) and set the 
permissions for all files in the folder the same way (chmod 755 
public_html/images/*.*)

All the graphics on the www.mywinerecipes.com site are coming from 
talanow.com (I right clicked on a graphic and copied the address and 
pasted it into the location bar)

An alternative solution that probably overcomes any of the three possible 
problems is to move all the graphics off the talanow machine and put 
them on the mywinerecipes.com machine. When I pinged them they 
appeared to be two different machines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 11, 2006)

My husband is on-call tonight, so I will let him know tomorrow.





 Thanks, Peter! I know he'll appreciate this.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, some server down-time. Should be running very shortly again. And it probably will work then for everyone. Doing some major server-revamping.





I will keep you posted when it's up and running again. Sorry for the down-time.



This is our first server, and we're working out the kinks as they come along.


Thanks for your patience.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2006)

Your not doing all this because of me whining are you??????


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, it turns out, it's not _JUST_ you, your computer or your ISP.






And no, you're not whining. Maybe wine-ing (which is excellent!), but not whining.









I was at my sister's the other day, tried it out there, and she has the same problems too. We think we have narrowed down the problem, and so this weekend will be a server revamp. No infos will be lost (hopefully), and I will keep you posted.


Sorry about this, we want everyone to be able to use it, and we hope this will be the ultimate fix.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like the Recipe Site is up and running....THANK YOU!!! It's beautiful...I can see all the graphics and read all the recipes.




Now, you got to have everyone post their recipes so people like me can read and use them for inspiration.




So glad that this has all worked out...spread the word...recipes wanted.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 16, 2006)

Trying to spread the word....














I'd like this to be a FVW-only site, but....... 





If people don't post their recipes, it's hard to find any. I've added a few of my own (17), as you can see, but it's not the "norm." I would love to add George's, but since I cannot rate them, I cannot add them.


I will, however, state again:


If you have tweaked a Jack Keller (JK) recipe, add it! If you have made one of George's recipes, add it (stating where you got it from). If you have created your own recipe, add it! No pictures necessary! The only thing necessary is your recipe, and your honest evaluation of it. Good, bad, mediocre! A little hint: no wine will be placed lower than 4th. That doesn't mean it's a 4th place winner, but it just means, it's not one of the best you've ever made. 


I know you all have tasting notes. Or at least a good memory of the wines you've made. So please, add them!


I know a lot of you are quite new to wine-making. 
Don't be shy to add your own recipe!


I've added mine, and even the ones that aren't all that great! I love to get reviews of my wines, because even that is documented and taken into consideration for others. There are plenty of wines that I loved, my husband hated, and I take an average of the responses I get.





Also, if you do a vinter's harvest concentrate wine -- add it! If you've done a kit wine - add it! You can! Just denote that it's a kit wine in the recipe section. The nice thing about this site is that you can *RATE* your wines you've made. You don't like the Spagnol's Chianti (I have no clue if they even offer it, so sorry if it's a great wine)? Then state it! What's missing in it? Did you tweak a kit wine with oak or sugar? *ADD IT!* Did you buy concentrate and added some fruit to it? *ADD IT!* There are plenty of categories to put anything you have in!


I don't want to toot my own (or my husband's) horn, but that's the beauty of this website. You can/have to rate your wines, and you can say what you've done differently than the kit manufacturers said.





We are open to all suggestions! It takes time for updates and corrections, I will warn you. We're working at maximum capacity as it is, and our cats haven't learned the art of HTML....... _yet_. (They are getting familiar with the mouse, though).





Thanks again,





M.





EDIT!!!! My husband reminded me: www.mywinerecipes.com


*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## masta (Jan 16, 2006)

I will work on adding some of mine this week...some of my issue is most my non kit wines are very young so an honest evaluation of the wine has not been done yet.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2006)

Poor ole Waldo...Martina booted him and his recipe he submitted clean off her site. Forever banned from her site he slinks off underneath the Broadway bridge in North Little Rock where his ever growing entourage of fans await the arrival of another load of his fine wines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 17, 2006)

no no, Waldo!!!!











I realized there was a problem with your muscadine recipe, and I thought you should rate it. Sorry, must have not been on my "to do list" to ask you to resubmit. I am so sorry!














Please forgive me!


M.*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 22, 2006)

Quick update:





Thanks to Masta for pointing it out to me: You can now search for names of people who have entered in wines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone so far for wine recipes!!!









I'm thrilled to report we have 25 recipes in our index now, including:
<UL>
<LI>Meads</LI>
<LI>Berry wines</LI>
<LI>Herb wines</LI>
<LI>Fruit wines</LI>
<LI>Grape (including kits) wines</LI>
<LI>Flower wines</LI>[/list]


and much, more....





Please click on the link: http://mywinerecipes.com to view!





Keep them coming, people.


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 8, 2006)

I just love the site Martina. I'll try and remember to add a recipe of mine whenI get back onshore in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 8, 2006)

Martina,


Just tried your recipe site and I'm getting a blank page



. Tried your quitobee site and get in without a problem




.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2006)

Page must be 'DOWN'...I couldn't bring it up either..?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2006)

Nor could I


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you guy going to *****************************. I get to the site just fine.


----------



## Harry (Feb 8, 2006)

I had no problemgetting it, I printed out the Canned Pineapple Wine recipe


Harry


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 9, 2006)

I added my cranberry apple this afternoon,


----------



## pkcook (Feb 10, 2006)

Just tried it again and it works fine now. I'll try to put up a recipe today.


----------



## Jack Keller (Feb 20, 2006)

*Martina*, I didn't have any problem getting into the site, just making the search options work. None of the dropbox categories worked, but when I clicked on "Search Ingredients" the page reloaded and I got a rather large display running from Lavender Wine to Rhubarb/Strawberry/Red Grape.


Clicking on the Submitter links(from home page) also works.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you Jack, but I think you didn't type anything into the the "search ingreadients" box next to the click-box. If nothing is typed in there, everything will show up.





If you type in lavender, for example, only the lavender will show up.





Of course, if you type in "sugar" most will be listed as well.











Thanks for visiting the site!





M.


----------

